# Any Deer Yet??????



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Season doesn't even open for another month for me:sad:.


----------



## whitetailfreak1 (Mar 30, 2008)

same here I CANT WAIT


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

14 days 11 hours and 3 minutes days cant wait!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

nope only 6 days till the season starts for me i cant wait


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

ya sall cowhorn on opening day, no pics though:sad:


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Sept 27 for me


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

my buddy shot a small buck this morning. i don't have the pictures though.


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

Sept 13!!!


----------



## BigIslandHunter (Jan 13, 2007)

Well I cant shoot Deer because I have none! I only get to hunt feral sheep, Mouflon sheep, Wild pigs and Feral goats. Season is all year round. Got some this past weekend.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

im heading back out late tonight........ hunt all weekend


----------



## Katera RB (Aug 26, 2008)

kegan said:


> Season doesn't even open for another month for me:sad:.


Yeah, it sucks don't it. I feel ya:sad:


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

it doesnt start for me until oct 15


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

i did it! shot my first deer yesterday at 7:15 in the morning. its a doe, but whatever. its a deer!


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

*yep*

Not the monster i wanted, but it's a last day trophy!

sorry about the clearity, i can't seem to open it with a file large enough to look good and meet size requirments at the same time. the original size is like 723kb. i don't know what to do.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

yep i took a doe on monday night


----------



## hardwoodhitman (Aug 30, 2007)

bow slayer said:


> i did it! shot my first deer yesterday at 7:15 in the morning. its a doe, but whatever. its a deer!


great feeling isn't it? good job:set1_applaud:


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Season doesn't start here in Nebraska till the 15, and Kansas doesn't start till 22. Can't wait though!


----------



## bigtruckerd (Apr 7, 2006)

My son David got his first archery buck Sept.1 opening day in NW Washington. Last year a doe this year a little better. Nice 2 point. He used his Elite Ice @ 25" and 50 lbs. Easton Lightspeed 500's with 75 grain innerloc 3 blade. 32 yard shot. perfect hit right behind the shoulder complete passthrough. Deer went 15 yards and we watched it tip over.

I hope the pics work


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Congrats to everyone!


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

killed 2 does but again no pics :sad:


----------



## Noah2016 (Feb 19, 2008)

6 days 9 hours 1min


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

20 days for me


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

I just shot a doe yesterday no pics srry


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

Deer season opens today for me !:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

season opened today bout to head out


----------



## buckshot95 (Oct 19, 2006)

My season opens on Saturday i am so pumped can't wait!!!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

yep shot a doe last night


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

shot a doe a while back


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I just recently shot a doe September at our hunting camp.
I used my Mathews Ignition with easton axis 500 arrows with muzzy 75 broadheads.Sorry no picture. It failed to download.


----------



## chevy4x4 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Season Opens*

Season Opens Oct. 18th here. 

I cant wait. Been shooting every day


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Congrats everyone. I've missed three so far. One was too far (about 60 yards), an arrow deflected on the second, and I was just dumb and didn't aim on the one today. But three shots in three days of hunting can only lead to a successful season.

And there's nothing wrong with taking a doe. Antlers on the wall or not, it still tastes great (and they make terrific moccasins and quivers/clothes).


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

September 18th


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

date: 10-15-08, i killed one but could not find it :sad:


----------



## 08avenger (Sep 28, 2008)

I got one but no pics:sad::sad:


----------



## Hunterforlife (Feb 7, 2008)

I got this 11pt this thursday.This isnt the biggest buck around but its the biggest i have ever killed and im proud. I was using a hornent xbow, with parkercarrbon arrows and g5 strickers.

PS. the reason i was using a xbow was bc i broke my wrist and had a cast that goes up to my shoulder.


----------

